# Squeaky deck



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try to positively identify the squeak. Prop open the hatch and step down and see what happens.

Maybe the hatch rubbing on the inside lip of the hatch? Rubber gasket- sprinkle with talc/baby powder.

Reinforcing from the underside through a hatch opening is not a job fun. 

Try to positively find the area and then let us know.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

posting pictures helps too


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Noooooooooo, that's one of my favorite skiffs! You have ruined my perception of their near HB level construction!


----------

